# ss "Otarama"



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

Is there anyone out there can supply me with info on the "Otarama" , she was owned by NSC, reason is that my Father sailed in her in 20s as Bosun, I do have a photo graph of her "Somewhere " and when I find it I will post it here. cheers Peter (Thumb)


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Otarama*

This may help Peter: -

Built in 1912 by Russell & Co, Port Glasgow as Ajana for Trinder Anderson.
7,753 grt, 454 feet, twin screw, two 4 cylinder, quadruple expansion steam engines, 817 NHP = 13 knots. 
Taken over by NZSco 1920 and renamed Otarama
In 1928 she was sold to D & E Fratelli Bozzo, Genoa and renamed Amarito.
1932; scrapped.

Fred


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Peter:
There's a picture of her here:

http://www.australiatrade.com.au/Shipping/History/Photos/Otarama.htm

Bruce C.


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

*SS "Otarama"*

Thank You Fred, Thank You Bruce, for your helpful information, I will get to digging out the Picture of her which My Father took as she was in Morts Dry dock Sydney, but it was too hot today, 33deg here.
Cheers Peter (Thumb)


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

I have tried the site you sent to me , Bruce, but on each occasion it is not available as "Site Bandwidth Exceeded" and I cant get to it, thanks anyway,
Peter (Thumb)


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Peggy747 said:


> I have tried the site you sent to me , Bruce, but on each occasion it is not available as "Site Bandwidth Exceeded" and I cant get to it, thanks anyway,
> Peter (Thumb)


Hi Peter:
You're right, I couldn't get through now.
It'll probably come back online later.
Here's another picture.
It's smaller and not nearly as clear as the first, but it does given an idea of the look of the ship.

http://tinyurl.com/c3tpm

Bruce C,


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi, a mention in this site too. Ken.
http://www.newzealandshipping.co.nz/History/Photos/Index.htm


----------



## Peggy747 (Jul 24, 2005)

*ss"OTARAMA"*

Out of interest for those of you who have kindly taken an interest in my enquiries, I have scanned and posted the last few entries of My fathers discharge book which shows He ended up as Bosun on that ship, He was on Her for 4 years and its interesting to note that a round voyage was often 7 months.
Cheers Peter (Thumb)


----------



## jutland121 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi my grandfather was a wireless operator and he may well have sailed on her before or during her name being changed, i have a photo of here i will capture and send in due course,
geo


----------

